# Philpost improved delivery !



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

My wife has a English Friend in the UK who she met while my wife was employed in a major UK hospital, they have been friends since 2002. Philpost in the past has been a big no no ! We have told our friends and family not to send us Birthday and Christmas cards, 
As they rarely arrive and if they do they have been opened !
And if any letters etc do arrive it takes 3 months to reach us from the UK ! This week the wife received a Christmas card from her friend in the UK via Moonpig.com in Guernsey it left Guernsey Dec 14th 2021.
Recieved in Manila Dec 21st, then recieved in San Pablo Jan 21st then recieved in Los Banos post office Jan 22nd ! It was delivered on Feb 4th ! Im impressed it took a month less than normal ! I think Philpost should sub contract to Meralco as Meralco read our meter on the 22nd and we get the bill on the 25th !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Amazing it arrived at all  the last time a family member mailed something to us regular mail it was a check last Christmas and from my Step-Mom and surprise, we never received it.

And the Meralco does a terrific job getting their bills out but no Bayad or Payment Center will accept a bill payment from them other than Gcash and that's all performed by you, their offices are so sluggish, and understaffed you'll be waiting a couple of hours to make that payment, my bank is right next door and I used to quickly run over there and make the payment but with so many issues with late payments due to Covid it's become a quagmire.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Amazing it arrived at all  the last time a family member mailed something to us regular mail it was a check last Christmas and from my Step-Mom and surprise, we never received it.
> 
> And the Meralco does a terrific job getting their bills out but no Bayad or Payment Center will accept a bill payment from them other than Gcash and that's all performed by you, their offices are so sluggish, and understaffed you'll be waiting a couple of hours to make that payment, my bank is right next door and I used to quickly run over there and make the payment but with so many issues with late payments due to Covid it's become a quagmire.


We use our local Bayad centre to pay Meralco,and the car RFID and our mobile top ups its 2 doors away never had problems with them. No longer pay for water as we use a well pump and pressure tank, its nice to be able to have a shower every day and to be able to use the washing machine whenever we want. Regarding Philpost in the 10 years we have lived here we have never received any mail delivered by Philpost from the UK that has not been opened !
And we have never received proof of life forms from the UK pensions office !
So we phone them every January so our pensions do not get stopped.
Its more fun in the Philippines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> We use our local Bayad centre to pay Meralco,and the car RFID and our mobile top ups its 2 doors away never had problems with them. No longer pay for water as we use a well pump and pressure tank, its nice to be able to have a shower every day and to be able to use the washing machine whenever we want. Regarding Philpost in the 10 years we have lived here we have never received any mail delivered by Philpost from the UK that has not been opened !
> And we have never received proof of life forms from the UK pensions office !
> So we phone them every January so our pensions do not get stopped.
> Its more fun in the Philippines


What Bayad (payment center) do you use?


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> What Bayad (payment center) do you use?


Its 2 doors away from us in Bayog


----------

